# Snowblower anti-clog spray out there??



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahaha! i like that title!
But today we got hit with 5-8inches and i was doing some of the walks, my snow blowers discharge hole (forgot the actual name for it..Been up since 2AM) kept getting clogged. Towards the end of the night i wasnt thinking and stuck my hand in there (to remove the snow) And didnt realize my other hand was still engaging the paddles...NOT SMART! Thankfully i realized it and pulled my hand quick. :yow!: That could have been bad!
Is there anything that i can spray in there so it reduces the chance of clogging and building up on the inside??

Heres the snowblower we use for resi. walks: Honda HS520A


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Spray the crap out of it with Fluid Film. I do mine every season, and it has cut the clogs down by 75% or so. If I get a clog, it also seems to clear out easier as well.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Cooking spray works as a last resort, wd 40 might work


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

yes to fluid film, yes to WD-40 and yes to cooking spray-the big three pack cans from the Samurai big box stores.

leon


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Do i have to get that online?? Because i have never seen it in Home Depot or Lowe's..
(fluid Film)


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*fluid film*



gottaluvplows;1010347 said:


> Do i have to get that online?? Because i have never seen it in Home Depot or Lowe's..
> (fluid Film)


You can order it online from fluid film but check the FF home page to see if you have a dealer nearby. The JD farm equipment dealers have been handling it in central new york.

leon:waving:


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Lemon Pledge or just plain furniture oil spray works great. A bungee cord with anything other than your hand is great for clearing clogs.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



brimfield;1010372 said:


> Lemon Pledge or just plain furniture oil spray works great. A bungee cord with anything other than your hand is great for clearing clogs.


I totally forgot about furniture polish:waving:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What about wax? Like ski/snowboard wax or even turtle wax?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

colder, dryer snow, and a two-stage blower will help!


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Alot of wet snow today and I had only one clog up.I went full speed into a snow bank and clogged it up.Wet snow was a pain and I had to keep the speed down as the 13 hp engine was really working hard.Furniture polish is great but I do wonder what the ski wax would do.


----------



## RedDodge (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been using WD-40. It works great. It can loosen nuts though. I've seen that happen with dirt bikes with several people. (keeps the dirt from sticking & cleans up fast)

I've thought about using RainX. Cooking spray, or furniture polish sounds like a good cheap idea.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Silicone spray.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

The easiest way to find your closest dealer for Fluid Film is here: http://www.fluid-film.com/shop/index.html


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

ski wax for snowmobiles works good im told ive seen people use armor all


----------

